# Breast Milk available in Washington State



## Northwestwa (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello, I am a proud mother of 2 living in Northwest WA. I have an 8 week old who has almost doubled in weight since birth by being exclusively breast fed. 

I eat an all organic diet; that means no GMOs, no antibiotics, no hormones, and I take an all natural prenatal vitamin. 

Milk is available fresh if picked up in Skagit County area, or frozen if shipped.

I am clean, disease free, and do not do drugs, smoke cigarettes or drink alcohol. 

Price is $2 oz plus shipping.

PM me for details.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 14, 2014)

We need to see the source.  Both of them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2014)

bwahahahahahaha That's a good one


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 14, 2014)

2 dollars an ounce? The fukk. 

If I ever meet a bodybuilder that drinks breastmilk from someone other than his baby momma I will cock slap him. 

And if u can't make gains and think u need breastmilk from some stranger then u need your fukin head examined.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> 2 dollars an ounce? The fukk.
> 
> If I ever meet a bodybuilder that drinks breastmilk from someone other than his baby momma I will cock slap him.
> 
> And if u can't make gains and think u need breastmilk from some stranger then u need your fukin head examined.



Speak for yourself man. Breastmilk is more anabolic than deca and more anti-catabolic than insulin...


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Speak for yourself man. Breastmilk is more anabolic than deca and more anti-catabolic than insulin...



I have heard this rumours of this. 

Are people out there really drinking breast milk? Or was this a joke lol


----------



## Northwestwa (Nov 14, 2014)

Not a joke at all!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 14, 2014)

I guess Ill be the 1st taker here. No bottle for me tho. I drink from the tap


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 14, 2014)

Please please move this to uncensored, I have to behave on this one outside of the uncensored forum.

Much to say much to ask!

:32 (20):


----------



## j2048b (Nov 14, 2014)

hmmmm, it tastes like melon juice... tell em NORTHWESTWA!! sorry i wont be buying any, but they do actually have some sort of online places where mothers can sell this type of stuff, but id like to see ur diet first...no seriously.... i dont want heart burn cause u decided it was time for those chilli cheese fries...mmm k? haha jk and welcome...


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 14, 2014)

What flavors do you offer?


----------



## woodswise (Nov 14, 2014)

hahahaha!  This is an epic thread!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeyBlayze gyno really went out of control


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 14, 2014)

I remember watching mtv cribs of a long time nfl player years ago. He had his fridge stocked with breast milk. I'm trying to remember who the hell it was....


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 14, 2014)

Or you could...you know...like...feed your baby with it...just a thought.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2014)

wow........


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 14, 2014)

I want to see pics of the supplier!!!!  I don't want to feed my baby milk from an unknown source.  Do you have any pics and references?  Any notes from satisfied customers??


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll trade semen for breast milk. Let me know.


----------



## bronco (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## curtisvill (Nov 14, 2014)

i'm not often speechless


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 14, 2014)

Any discounts for large volume orders or personally doing the milking ourselves?
Tax free? 
Holiday coupon codes?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 14, 2014)

bronco said:


>



lmfao.......................................................


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 14, 2014)

Are u selling your placenta by any chance also?  Heard that's good for u too.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Or you could...you know...like...feed your baby with it...just a thought.



Shit why do that man!? Momma needs some cizash for diamonds.....


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=091374BD67A37F93645A091374BD67A37F93645A


----------



## bronco (Nov 15, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=091374BD67A37F93645A091374BD67A37F93645A



Lol… "we can be titty brothers" I have still not seen this movie yet


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 15, 2014)

Supposedly the woman can achieve a lean body by giving blow jobs......i have not found the scientific proof yet, but i think the women should just trust science......just saying.


----------

